# Atomizer collection



## Andre (22/12/14)

Who would have thought this possible just a few months ago. Really opened up a whole new world for Reonauts. And stressed our purses. FLTR Darang, RM2, Odin, Cyclops, Nuppin.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/14)

Big time! A whole new world... and now I have to take pills again because two of your attys have overhang...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Danny (22/12/14)

Ive got to be honest Im starting to reach the point where I want limited choices. If the whole vaping world could stop making new things I want, my bank account would be much healthier!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! A whole new world... and now I have to take pills again because two of your attys have overhang...


lol, too funny.


----------



## Silver (22/12/14)

Andre said:


> Who would have thought this possible just a few months ago. Really opened up a whole new world for Reonauts. And stressed our purses. FLTR Darang, RM2, Odin, Cyclops, Nuppin.



Superb assortment @Andre
Glad to see there is still one RM2 in the mix


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

Silver said:


> Superb assortment @Andre
> Glad to see there is still one RM2 in the mix


The RM2 is single coiled at 0.5 ohms, mostly for my tobacco juices - seems to me I lose some crispness and layers of flavour if vaping them on duals. Of course that Reo is also still standard profile, needing a RM2. As I go deeper into this rabbit hole, find I am pairing juices with atomizers - nothing beats the Cyclops (dual, 0.5) with Bowden's Mate, Black Out City/Agent P are the best in the Odin (dual, 0.5), the Darang (which still have not given me a glimmer of a leak and is great for out and about - dual, 0.5) likes Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil and, lastly, the Nuppin on the Mini at 0.7 ohms single is great for sweet dessert juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/14)

Andre said:


> The RM2 is single coiled at 0.5 ohms, mostly for my tobacco juices - seems to me I lose some crispness and layers of flavour if vaping them on duals. Of course that Reo is also still standard profile, needing a RM2. As I go deeper into this rabbit hole, find I am pairing juices with atomizers - nothing beats the Cyclops (dual, 0.5) with Bowden's Mate, Black Out City/Agent P are the best in the Odin (dual, 0.5), the Darang (which still have not given me a glimmer of a leak and is great for out and about - dual, 0.5) likes Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil and, lastly, the Nuppin on the Mini at 0.7 ohms single is great for sweet dessert juices.



Super informative @Andre - thanks!

So glad to hear you like the RM2 with a single coil for the tobaccoes. I feel the same. I like a single and a para in the RM2 for the tobaccoes - no doubt the RM2 performs very well in that department. By the way, how are you coiling single at 0.5 ohms? What gauge and wraps are you using for that if I may ask?

I am a bit disappointed with some of the fruit juices in the RM2 - not all - but some. So am looking very forward to experiment with the Cyclone/Cyclops (again) and the Odin in the December quiet time. I also need to find a good Bowdens Mate setup - I think I will just follow your findings and go for the Cyclops with Bowdens and the Odin with the Bombies.


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

Silver said:


> Super informative @Andre - thanks!
> 
> So glad to hear you like the RM2 with a single coil for the tobaccoes. I feel the same. I like a single and a para in the RM2 for the tobaccoes - no doubt the RM2 performs very well in that department. By the way, how are you coiling single at 0.5 ohms? What gauge and wraps are you using for that if I may ask?
> 
> I am a bit disappointed with some of the fruit juices in the RM2 - not all - but some. So am looking very forward to experiment with the Cyclone/Cyclops (again) and the Odin in the December quiet time. I also need to find a good Bowdens Mate setup - I think I will just follow your findings and go for the Cyclops with Bowdens and the Odin with the Bombies.


Here you go. Three wraps of Kanthal Ribbon 0.9 x 0.1 mm (27g) around 3 mm Ceramic wick socked on a mandrel (1.2 mm if I remember correctly). This coil and wick is now exactly 3 months and 2 days old - dry burned for the photo shoot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Thanks @Andre
I suppose thats where Kanthal Ribbon really shines - being able to achieve a low resistance but still with fantastic surface area.


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

all i can say is WOW!
That is an amazing collection both mods and atties.
And i am grateful for the reoville door that you have opened. Its burnt a few holes in my pocket here and there (ive had to sell my wallet to buy my reos) but no regrets. Favourite device by far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

